

Mel Gorman - Understanding the Linux Virtual Memory Manager. - socratees
http://ptgmedia.pearsoncmg.com/images/0131453483/downloads/gorman_book.pdf

======
jlintz
Anyone know of any condensed versions explaining the VMM? 748 pages would be
nice to read through if I had the time

------
kakal
this is old stuff. Why post it now. Gorman's text has been available and known
for ages.

~~~
scott_s
HN has a culture of digging up old but still interesting stuff.

~~~
kakal
there's nothing to dig up here. Its a well known text (though now its slightly
dated)

~~~
scott_s
Modify your definition of "dig up" until it allows for things that are well
known but old. We do that here.

